#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-13
<c_smith> yellow
 * c_smith has to eat, brb
 * c_smith is back
<c_smith> 2 hours until IRC meeting
<c_smith> bkerensa, is the IRC meeting still on tonight?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Yes
<c_smith> bkerensa, ok, I was just making sure.
<c_smith> have about a half hour
<c_smith> bkerensa, if I suddenly go unresponsive, it means I lost connections, and should be back shortly (withing 3-4 minutes usually)
<c_smith> like just now.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Will likely be a short meeting I'm putting together an agenda now
<bkerensa> be back at 7pm promptly
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/Meetings/CurrentAgenda
<c_smith> ok
<c_smith> I'll do..... something if you're late, don't know what yet :P
<c_smith> oh, hey, bkerensa O
<c_smith> I'll add the topics that weren't covered last month.
<bkerensa> c_smith: I removed them
<c_smith> ok,
<bkerensa> I dont expect a big turnout so we wont have much of a quorom
<c_smith> ah, ok
<bkerensa> unless jvlb or nathwill or others show up
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> anyone else present for tonights meeting?
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> MarkDude, are you here for the meeting?
<MarkDude> Sure
<MarkDude> Whats up?
<c_smith> monthly IRC meeting.
<MarkDude> You want me to go give the Council hell for sumthin'? Name it
 * MarkDude is kidding ;)
<c_smith> oh, lol
<MarkDude> Quorums can be met by combo of irc AND mailing lists
<MarkDude> Lay it out in meeting, let people -1 or +1 on ML
<c_smith> btw, because the Wifi here is, excuse my language, crappy, I may get disconnected, if I do, I will be working my hardest to get right back on within 5 minutes.
<c_smith> that may happen multiple times.
<c_smith> well, shall we wait a few minutes to see if anyone comes/
<c_smith> *?
<bkerensa> we will start
<bkerensa> Ok everyone we will now start the February Ubuntu Oregon Meetin
<c_smith> albrigha, are you here for the meeting?
<bkerensa> Meeting*
<albrigha> Present
<albrigha> Oh yes
<c_smith> cool
<bkerensa> #startmeeting Ubuntu Oregon February Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/Meetings/CurrentAgenda)
<meetingology> bkerensa: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<c_smith> rofl
<bkerensa> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Feb 13 03:02:55 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-or/2012/ubuntu-us-or.2012-01-09-03.12.moin.txt
<albrigha> Lol
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> #startmeeting Ubuntu Oregon February Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/Meetings/CurrentAgenda)
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Feb 13 03:03:05 2012 UTC.  The chair is bkerensa. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<bkerensa> Hello Everyone
<bkerensa> Who is present for tonight's meeting?
<c_smith> Hello
 * c_smith raises hand while being silent
<bkerensa> Anyone else present? albrigha?
<MarkDude> \o
<albrigha> Present
<bkerensa> Ok then... Tonight's meeting should be pretty brief we have to items on the agenda
<bkerensa> First is...
<bkerensa> #subtopic Open Discussion Global Jam and 12.04 Release Party
<bkerensa> So
<c_smith> would those be close enough together to merge them?
<bkerensa> No they are seperate events
<tgm4883> I'm here!
<c_smith> ah, ok
<bkerensa> they both serve different purposes
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> cool
<bkerensa> So I have had initial talks with FreeGeek and Backspace to host our Global Jam
<MarkDude> Best to have separate
<c_smith> hmmmm, I'd have to use Google for FreeGeek if I were to plan to come.
<bkerensa> per discussion with Steve Langasek we had intended to do bug work in March so with the Global Jam being in the same month I figured our focus for 12.04 Global Jam could be bugfixes and triaging
<c_smith> that would be something I'd definitely push to attend.
<bkerensa> It is important to get as many bugs as possible fixed in Ubuntu before release in April
 * blkperl is now present
<bkerensa> As for the 12.04 Release Party there seems to be a strong consensus for availability being the Saturday following the 12.04 release
<c_smith> that is true. I'd help with reporting bugs if I didn't get a Kernel Panic upon startup after upgrading AND upon booting into the LiveCD of 12.04
<bkerensa> based on that I think accepting PuppetLabs offer to host us and provide beverage (including beer) is a good option
<c_smith> bkerensa, I'd definitely know where to go, plus PuppetLabs is an awesome place to have events like this.
<bkerensa> I have been trying to expand venue options here in Portland and I may even try to go through the hoops of getting us as an approved workgroup with Collective Agency which is sort of like a co-working space here in Portland but that requires for me to go to monthly meetings and some sort of training and such (which I have not yet decided if it is worth the time)
<bkerensa> c_smith: Excellent
<bkerensa> I'm really hoping that our global jam and release party have good turn out in comparison to the last global jam and release party we had
<blkperl> bkerensa: PSU can be a venue option
<bkerensa> blkperl: Excellent! I love options you will have to put me in touch with someone who can make that a reality :)
<bkerensa> we love PSU :)
<tgm4883> I'm hoping to make it to more once I don't have to drive an hour to work each day
<c_smith> bkerensa, I thought the last Global Jam (back in August, wasn't it?) had a decent turnout.
<blkperl> I can make it a reality or the PSU-ACM president
<bkerensa> tgm4883, albrigha, blkperl, c_smith any thoughts on either the release party or global jam? Anything you would like to see or any questions?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I'd like to see a longer event
<tgm4883> how long did the last release party go on?
<c_smith> did it not?
<bkerensa> c_smith: It had a very good turnout but I'm always looking to increase turnouts and the Ubuntu Community Team is also pushing for good turnouts for this release cycle
<bkerensa> since LTS is coming up
<c_smith> ah, makes sense.
<tgm4883> The last event I went to was fairly short IMO
<c_smith> I'll definitely bring some people if I could get someone to help me introduce them to Ubuntu.
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I totally agree... I failed on the requested time for our Global Jam last year have already told FreeGeek I want ever minute they are willing to let us use their space
<bkerensa> I'm hoping for an all day event
<bkerensa> :)
<albrigha> I should have some beer brewing that will be ready for the release party i could bring.
<tgm4883> bkerensa, the 7.10 release party was like 6 hours
<bkerensa> albrigha: Excellent
<c_smith> kinda hate having to help them with Windows problems that I end up skirting on not knowing what I'm doing.
<tgm4883> with people showing up and leaving whenever they wanted
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Cool... Yeah we did a Debian/Ubuntu jam event that was pretty much all day till late evening
<bkerensa> I would love to start around 10am  and go till 7pm/8pm
<bkerensa> :)
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I'd also like to see some demo stuff if we can
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Demo of?
<blkperl> +1 for demo stuff
<blkperl> new LTS features
<c_smith> bkerensa, is it possible to get someone at the Release Party to help me show a few people Ubuntu?
<bkerensa> Ahh
<tgm4883> Ubuntu TV if it's far enough along
<tgm4883> new stuff in 12.04
<tgm4883> Ubuntu derivatives
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Good idea
<tgm4883> perhaps a talk
<tgm4883> need a longer event for this sort of thing though as it would all need to be scheduled in advance
<c_smith> I might bring my laptop and a 12.04 CD to have people try it.
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Well we do have a LoCo Laptop for booth and I can see what I can come up with
<bkerensa> and I would love to have slangasek do a talk
<bkerensa> :)
<tgm4883> or bdmurray
<c_smith> might bring KDE and XFCE, too. Ubuntu will be on a flash drive, though.
<tgm4883> what does slangasek talk about?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Umm Development
<bkerensa> :)
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> ok, so dev in general
<bkerensa> He is on the Ubuntu Foundations team at Canonical
<bkerensa> he is also on one of the Debian Teams and DD
<bkerensa> not sure
<c_smith> bkerensa, is having my laptop booted into a LiveCD for demonstration a good idea?
<bkerensa> he could explain that better :P
<tgm4883> bd murray is on the bug team last I checked
 * slangasek waves
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Yes he is the manager for that team
<tgm4883> c_smith, booted to a HD is better
<tgm4883> but live disk would also be nice
<bkerensa> would love to have slangasek and bdmurray come and talk and maybe even adam_g can talk some
<tgm4883> perhaps we could have a larger main setup to show off the new 12.04 unity features
<c_smith> I'll have the LiveCD so people don't expect the many apps I install to be default.
<MarkDude> Live usb is better
<c_smith> seriously, I have a good deal of paid software I install.
<MarkDude> Noises from machine can be distracting
<bkerensa> Well I can bring the LoCo laptop and have all variants with 12.04 running
<tgm4883> I'd could bring either my desktop or possibly a mythbuntu system
<c_smith> brb
<MarkDude> Quicker also
<bkerensa> additionally I might consider bringing my flat screen if a Ubuntu TV demo were fruitful
<bkerensa> I think PuppetLabs likely has a flat screen or two onsite too
<bkerensa> maybe we could even talk shirgall into coming :)
<albrigha> Ill have my laptop
<tgm4883> bkerensa, we should probably poke popey or willcooke on that front, perhaps he has something newer that we can demo
<bkerensa> Notably the global jam is on March 4th
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I can bug popey a bit
<tgm4883> Ubuntu TV is doing a big merge right now with the shell and unity 2d
<albrigha> Oh shoot. I wont be in town then. :(
<bkerensa> I hope to have a final response from FG this week as to using their space.
<bkerensa> albrigha: Blame Jono :P
<albrigha> Lol
<c_smith> back
<tgm4883> Another thing we could do is a push for a particular Ubuntu project (eg. Ubuntu Friendly)
<c_smith> I would also like to discuss there ways to get people to warm up to Ubuntu.
<c_smith> and Free Software in general.
<c_smith> that's one topic I'm lacking on.
<c_smith> so the saturday after 12.04 comes out?
<c_smith> hello?
<blkperl> my connection to freenode got disconnected
<albrigha-droid> Me too
<bkerensa> anyways
<bkerensa> lol
<c_smith> hmmmmm, strange
<bkerensa> Ok so Freenode apparently has been under major DDoS for a week now
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> no idea where we left off
<albrigha-droid> Eww
<c_smith> 0_0 that's bad
<bkerensa> so any other questions, comments or concerns?
<tgm4883> odd
<c_smith> only that I'd like to have a session talking about how to introduce people to Ubuntu and Free Software.
<bkerensa> tgm4883: DDoS
<bkerensa> c_smith: I could talk on that briefly at the release party perhaps
<c_smith> that's a subject I could use some pointers in,
<bkerensa> c_smith: Having CD's is good
<bkerensa> I have three spindels of blanks and could burn some
<c_smith> bkerensa, that would be helpful, but to not just me I'm hoping/
<bkerensa> indeed
<tgm4883> I'd like a longer event, where we demo and give a talk (or two). Doing installs is also great
<c_smith> but I'm torn between the issue of handwriting the CDs and using Lightscribe.
<tgm4883> Having CD's or live USB's we can handout would be great, but we'd need a partner for that
<albrigha-droid> Lightscribe is great
<c_smith> I've been told Lightscribe looks too unprofessional.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Yes... I think thats one of the biggest disappointments for me in us not being approved by LoCo Council is that they made it a bit harder for us to advocate for Ubuntu
<albrigha-droid> I have a lightscribe sata drive i don't need
<bkerensa> since we dont get a big box every release cycle unless were approved
<tgm4883> the issue with CD's is that the ISO is 750 MB now
<tgm4883> so larger than a CD
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Indeed... I have DVD's
<albrigha-droid> Good point
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> I have a Lightscribe DVD drive in my laptop, but as bkerensa has told me, it looks too homemade.
<albrigha-droid> Well we could print labels
<bkerensa> Also on another note someone on Community Council informed me that one good result of our not being approved by LoCo Council is that
<bkerensa> essentially they have decided to make their expectations a bit more transparent
<c_smith> otherwise, I'd bring a bunch of DVDs made with the drive, with paper sleeves or jewel cases.
<albrigha-droid> Cool!
<bkerensa> and perhaps more fair and equal across the board?
<bkerensa> idk
<izdubar> penguins
<bkerensa> c_smith: In California they have a foldable origami CD/DVD sleeve for their loco
<c_smith> izdubar, not sure what you are getting at.
<bkerensa> I have replicated it but I think I nuked the pdf for it so Ill have to check my backups
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> bkerensa, ah, and what about the Lightscribe, still a bad idea?
<bkerensa> Nobody understands izdubar :)
<c_smith> lol
<bkerensa> c_smith: Lightscribe looks better then hand written CD/DVD's
<bkerensa> especially if we made a custom design
<c_smith> now what izdubar has something I can label with.
<c_smith> bkerensa, I'll definitely have to get in a hangout with you to brainstorm that.
<bkerensa> On another note.... Who is going to UDS or who has applied for sponsorship?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: ?
<c_smith> bkerensa, the UDS is in California, correct?
<bkerensa> This year yes
<c_smith> dang.
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I will have just switched jobs, so will be unable to go
<bkerensa> oh
<c_smith> the only way I could attend is if it were to happen in Oregon.....
<blkperl> bkerensa: whats the plan for osbridge?
<bkerensa> Well I hope to be at UDS either sponsored or out of pocket this year
<c_smith> trying to get to OSCON myself is a bit of a stretch.
<bkerensa> blkperl: Well I talked with Christie and they dont do booths at OSBRIDGE but she did invite me to some sort of FOSS party during the conference
<izdubar> Um, I had friends type while I was out smoking. Its Chris - you know him bkerensa
<bkerensa> I have volunteered to help at the event
<bkerensa> izdubar: Ahh I know Chris! Smoking is bad for penguins health
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> Salem is conveniently placed far from most Oregon Ubuntu and Linux events.
<c_smith> xD
<izdubar> :D
<bkerensa> izdubar: Any chance to poke O'Reilly about OSCON? During our Ubuntu Hour one of the PLUG people also said that O'Reilly makes it hard on dot org folks because they do approval very last minute.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Time to move
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> or start travelling
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> bkerensa, do you have Skype?
<bkerensa> I will be in Seattle, Oakland, San Diego and Louisville this year alone
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> and possibly more as I see how the months go
<c_smith> bkerensa, wish I could...... but being in a proctor home makes it kinda hard to.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Nope I dont use Skype... Its owned by Microsoft
<c_smith> bkerensa, then do you know if G+ has a share desktop feature?
<bkerensa> c_smith: It does
 * izdubar can ask some - remind me this week - I will
<c_smith> bkerensa, then I'll have to get in a hangout with you and whomever is interested to try and get some CD/DVD templates for distrobution.
<c_smith> *distribution
<bkerensa> Ok well unless people have more suggestions... I will wrap this meeting up and we can finalize the details for global jam via Mailing list and and deal with precise release party details during the next meeting
<bkerensa> c_smith: The Ubuntu Community has some already :)
<c_smith> bkerensa, ah, cool.
<bkerensa> Final questions, concerns?
<bkerensa> 1...
<c_smith> other than that, I have nothing else, save for the question of if a time was settled on for the GLobal Jam.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Mailing List will have more info
<bkerensa> 2...
<bkerensa> 3...
<c_smith> bkerensa, ok, nothing else from me.
<bkerensa> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Feb 13 03:42:29 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-or/2012/ubuntu-us-or.2012-02-13-03.03.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-or/2012/ubuntu-us-or.2012-02-13-03.03.html
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Next Month's meeting should bit more in-depth
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> please submit agenda items folks!
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> that was pretty good.
<c_smith> I had a bunch added but it was decided that they would wait until next month.
<c_smith> shall I put those in when the next agenda is made?
<bkerensa> Yeah... I want to have nathwill here for them
<bkerensa> I need to ping him about inactivity and see if he can handle role still
<bkerensa> :)
<albrigha-droid> Im off to do some reading. Talk to you guys later!
<c_smith> mmmm, hopefully he can.
<bkerensa> albrigha-droid: ttyl
<bkerensa> Dinner time!
<c_smith> cya, bkerens
<c_smith> *bkerensa
<c_smith> and now I gotta restart for a few update
<tgm4883> bkerensa, do you know anyone on the friendly team?
<blkperl> chromium just crashed for me on precise, and then apport said i have outdated packages
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Hmm nope but I can find out and let you know
<bkerensa> :)
<tgm4883> bkerensa, well just if we decide to do that we need to get a list of equipment from them
<bkerensa> yeah
<tgm4883> doing a full test requires things like mics, headphones, mice, etc
<bkerensa> I just asked who runs that team in #ubuntu-community-team
<bkerensa> so I should have an answer shortly
<bkerensa> I need to go eat some mexican food now
<bkerensa> :S
<blkperl> bkerensa: what are you doing friday?
<TRAVISg> My bad just got the email
<bkerensa> blkperl: Friday I hope to be setting up a rack in my office
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-14
<nathwill> greetings all
<nathwill> did i miss the party?
<nathwill> hrm. logs say yes
<MarkDude> Wooo hooooooooooooooooo- we can have an IRC party nathwill
<MarkDude> :D
<nathwill> :D
<nathwill> bust out the suds
<nathwill> how's california markdude?
<MarkDude> Pretty good
<MarkDude> We have some small rain going on
<MarkDude> Still tired from the weekend
<MarkDude> Went to SF
<MarkDude> Then a karaoke party
<MarkDude> Anyway, how are you doing?
<nathwill> burned out
<nathwill> we've got some major explosions at the work, keeping me ultra busy
<nathwill> think i'm going to be in sunnyvale in october for more training
<nathwill> have our new girl down there right now, getting schooled on our crazy technologies
<nathwill> i quit smoking :)
<MarkDude> Great ojn quiting smokinbg
<MarkDude> We will have a party when you are here
<MarkDude> Crazy technologies? Like sharks with lasers?
<nathwill> like "wasn't built here so let's build our own"
<nathwill> though i expect that a lot of that is that nobody else was operating at that scale when they got there
<nathwill> so a lot of things were custom, and then entrenched
<nathwill> also, sharks with lasers
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> yo
<slangasek> bkerensa: hey, how goes the venue hunting for the global jam?
<slangasek> I wonder if we should get something up on loco.u.c for the date + city, so people can start rsvping
<iBkerensa> slangasek: im waiting on a final greenlight from freegeek they gave a tentative yes for all dat on sunday but due to their weird decision making process i think its just hitting all corners of the org
<iBkerensa> day*
<iBkerensa> i will follow up tonight
<slangasek> ah, ok
<iBkerensa> but vagrant ran ut by darren who said tenative yes
<slangasek> alrighty
<slangasek> so the event might show up on loco.u.c tonight? :)
<iBkerensa> i can put it up tonight yea but thars banking on final yes from fg
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-15
<bkerensa> slangasek: I'm adding the event to loco.u.c right now and also an announcement will follow
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> cool :)
<albrigha> bkerensa, you around? or someone? to ping 199.68.177.2
<albrigha> my host is saying i have a local network issue to my domain
<albrigha> but i think it's on their end.
<albrigha> trying to figure out where the issue is
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/console-common/+bug/881079
<bkerensa> :(
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 881079 in console-tools (Ubuntu Precise) "FIXED: spurious "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration" message at startup, but all network devices are up" [High,Triaged]
<bkerensa> not fixed for me
<albrigha> i've seen that a bunch of times
<slangasek> albrigha: I can reach that IP
<slangasek> bkerensa: what about it?
<bkerensa> albrigha: I get response from the IP
<slangasek> bkerensa: oh, "not fixed for you" - well, then either that's not your bug, or you have packages installed that it doesn't make sense for you to :)
<slangasek> correction - if it's not fixed for you, then it's not your bug, period
<bkerensa> k
<slangasek> that bug is about a *wrong* message saying that it's waiting for the network when it isn't
<slangasek> if you get that message, it's really waiting for the network... so it's probably an issue with your system's network config
<albrigha> hm okay
<albrigha> can you guys get to browncoat.us ?
<slangasek> bkerensa: please pastebin me ls -l /var/run/network, as well as the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<bkerensa> slangasek: Well how do I know its not wrong? The symptoms seem to be identical
<bkerensa> sure
<albrigha> (sorry to interrupt)
<slangasek> bkerensa: you know it's not wrong because I'm telling you so :)
<slangasek> albrigha: yes, I can reach that website
<albrigha> i have no idea why i'ts not working for me
<albrigha> i traceroute it and it stops at the router right  before my website
<albrigha> but i seem to be the only one with the prob
<albrigha> 2 diff computers
<albrigha> (here i tested)
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/842463/
<bkerensa> albrigha: What does your network look like?
<slangasek> albrigha: yes, it probably is as they say a routing issue with your local provider
<bkerensa> hmm
<c_smith> hey, I have a quick question regarding commands: is there a command to check free PCI slots in a desktop?
<albrigha> pretty simple. linksys wifi router to comcast
<c_smith> Google failed me there.
<slangasek> albrigha: either with your local provider or with the hosting provider, but the hosting provider says they've already checked :)
<albrigha> yeah so i'm confused..
<albrigha> must be comcast then i guess
<bkerensa> c_smith: You dont know how many PCI slots are unused on your desktop?
<bkerensa> :s
<slangasek> bkerensa: very interesting; /var/run/network/ifup.lo is missing
<albrigha> c_smith, you could try lshw > hardware.txt
<albrigha> then gedit hardware.txt
<albrigha> but not 100% sure it will tell you how many empty
<albrigha> it will def tell you what is in the slots
<bkerensa> albrigha: Why not just check manually? :P
<albrigha> haha yeah that would seem to be the easiest option
<bkerensa> It seems absurd to not know what you have installed in your own box
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> lol
<c_smith> bkerensa, I just got it set up, it was custom built for another person a few years ago, and I'm trying to find what I can replace/improve, or if I need to just use parts from it to build another PC.
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> I would just crack the hood open :P
<slangasek> bkerensa: can you paste the contents of /run/network/ifstate ?  also, what version of the resolvconf package do you have installed?
<c_smith> bkerensa, so in a sense, it wasn't originally mine. :{
<c_smith> *:P
<c_smith> and I'd feel much safer if I could find this out through software, as I'm lost when it comes to figuring out what's in there physically
<c_smith> but I might as well try.
<albrigha> lshw is pretty cool
<albrigha> it might not answer all your questions. but it will tell you a lot
<albrigha> still a good command to know :)
<c_smith> from lshw (which I've known about for some time) I can say this PC has an 80GB ATA HDD, not SATA, ATA.
<c_smith> one question about craching it open: is it safe to open it on a hard wood floor?
<c_smith> or should I find a rubber mat to put it on?
<albrigha> i open mine on the hardwood floor
<albrigha> haven't had any issues..but no promises lol
<c_smith> ok
<albrigha> c_smith, sorry i hope i didn't come off wrong. its hard to know what people know or not.
<c_smith> you came off alright, not offended in any way.
<c_smith> now I need to know what I'm looking for to see if I have free PCI slots.
<c_smith> is the PCI slots the ones that align with the slots for expansions in the back of the casing?
<albrigha> they are white a lot of the time
<albrigha> most i'd even say
<albrigha> agp/pci is brownish usually
<albrigha> eh
<albrigha> agp/pci-e
<albrigha> but i'm thinking your system prob has just an agp
<c_smith> there's 4 white plug-like slots that a horizontal to the back expansion parts of the PC,
<bkerensa> slangasek ifstate is empty and E: Unable to locate package resolveconf
<bkerensa> :P
<slangasek> bkerensa: resolvconf, not resolveconf
<bkerensa> oh darn
<c_smith> and then another taken by what looks to a GPU.
<bkerensa> slangasek: resolvconf is 1.6.3ubuntu7
<slangasek> ok
<albrigha> c_smith, sounds about right
<c_smith> ok
<slangasek> bkerensa: ls -l /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/, ls -l /etc/network/if-up.d/, ls -l /var/log/upstart?
<slangasek> bkerensa: this is precise, right?
<slangasek> n/m, it's clearly precise
<bkerensa> albrigha: I think concerns of anti-static lines and such are minimal... I was taught to use a anti-static line etc but over the years I have abandoned such practices and had zero issues
<c_smith> albrigha, k then those are PCI?
<bkerensa> I guess if were talking server building I would use a line but not on my pc
<bkerensa> slangasek: yes precise
<c_smith> the graphics unit is in a green slot.
<slangasek> bkerensa: yeppers - so those ls outputs might point to the problem
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/842486/
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> it's the ATI card in the green slot, and I know from lshw that the ATI card is a gpu.
<c_smith> and that I also have an Nforce GPU, too
<slangasek> bkerensa: basically, what I believe is happening is that on boot, the 'ifup --allow auto lo' command called from /etc/init/network-interface.conf is successfully bringing up the interface (because it's hard for that to fail), but then one of the ifupdown hooks is failing, causing /etc/network/if-up.d/upstart to not be run
<bkerensa> slangasek: So is this a bug or is it something borked on my configs?
<bkerensa> if its a bug I can report it
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> bkerensa: it may be a bug, but it's not a bug in upstart ;)  I'm trying to get enough info to see where the bug is
<slangasek> bkerensa: my current best guess is that it's a bug in the firestarter package
<slangasek> bkerensa: can I see /var/log/upstart/network-interface-eth1.log?
<bkerensa> slangasek: It is empty
<c_smith> nice, just read the mainboard markings, I do indeed have 5 PCI slots free, and the mainboard is capable of SATA.
<slangasek> bkerensa: ah; can I see /var/log/upstart/network-interface-eth1.log.1.gz then, please :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: nah, strike that, that file shouldn't tell me anything useful
<slangasek> bkerensa: can I have you, at your convenience, upgrade to a test package of upstart, reboot, and then show me /var/log/upstart/network-interface-lo.log which should then be available?
<slangasek> bkerensa: instructions for the test package: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/02/call-for-testing-upstart-14.html
<bkerensa> slangasek: surely... it is installing now I will be back short;y
<albrigha> bkerensa, haha me too for the most part. i mean i might tap the power supply while it's plugged in before i reach in. but i don't worry about it otherwise
<bkerensa> then again I haven't really used a desktop in almost 10 years
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I have had one but it was rarely used
<bkerensa> albrigha: Next time you come up for a Ubuntu Hour I should send you home with CD's
<bkerensa> "D
<bkerensa> Canonical decided to send me far more CD's then I could possibly use in this release cycle
<bkerensa> I ask for 30 CD's and they send me 600
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> slangasek: Hmm that did not resolve
<slangasek> resolve?
<bkerensa> slangasek: That did not fix the issues I'm encountering
<slangasek> bkerensa: I thought someone wanted to put a stack of CDs at PSU?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> slangasek: I might talk to blkperl about figuring out where those could go... If I get permission then surely I could go drop off a bunch
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> bkerensa: it wasn't supposed to; it was just supposed to turn on full upstart logging support so I could get useful logs
<slangasek> bkerensa: do you have a /var/log/upstart/network-interface-lo.log now?
<bkerensa> slangasek: Ahh :) ok well
<bkerensa> let me check
<blkperl> bkerensa: yes we want stacks of ubuntu cd
<bkerensa> blkperl: Ok where would I drop them off?
<blkperl> bkerensa: FAB 82-01 (Fourth Ave Building)
<bkerensa> blkperl: Who to I deliver them to?
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> CAT front desk
<blkperl> which release are they for?
<bkerensa> blkperl: 11.10
<blkperl> k
<bkerensa> blkperl: Are there any places to post a flyer about Ubuntu Oregon?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> paper spamming is fun
<blkperl> bkerensa: leave flyer at the front desk too
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/842506/
<bkerensa> blkperl: Ok :)
<blkperl> or you can leave one with the cs tutors
<bkerensa> blkperl: I will see about heading down there either this week or early next
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> bkerensa: if you come Friday at 4pm you can do you 15min talk for psu-acm
<blkperl> s/you/your
<blkperl> and get free pizza
<bkerensa> blkperl: LOL
<bkerensa> blkperl: What happened to four weeks :P
<bkerensa> blkperl: :P
<blkperl> well your talk is only 15mins it can fit before any of the talks
<slangasek> bkerensa: WHOO I'm so happy, we got a log
<blkperl> well their more of workshops
<blkperl> for the next 2 weeks
<slangasek> bkerensa: so, please file a bug on firestarter about it breaking your networking :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: and then apt-get remove? :P
<slangasek> bkerensa: also, you may want to run 'sudo ln -sf ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf', so that you get the benefits of resolvconf
<bkerensa> blkperl: I really wish I could do this Friday but I'm still settling into my new place and have a lot of stuff to do thursday and friday
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> painting/setting up our network etc
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> bkerensa, sorry its been crazy today. actually we where talking about making CDs for the loco right? can we use shipit and order a bunch?
<bkerensa> albrigha: Your employer nuked Shipit
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> it hasn't existed for the public for a long time now
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> oh lol
<slangasek> bkerensa: are you not using firestarter as your firewall? If not, you should probably do 'apt-get purge' instead :)
<albrigha> i haven't used it in a few years.. darn i liked shipit
<bkerensa> Until were an approved loco... the only way I get CD's is if someone at Canonical shows me love
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> hm
<albrigha> have you talked with balloons by chance?
<slangasek> (since 'apt-get remove' isn't enough to get rid of the script that's failing)
<bkerensa> balloons: ?
<bkerensa> he works for Jono right?
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> actually he might i'm not sure
<albrigha> he's doing community stuff as well
<slangasek> he does
<albrigha> ahh
<albrigha> it's all coming together, slowly
<slangasek> he's the Community QA coordinator
<bkerensa> yeah... I would just ask Jono because eventually it all goes to him anyways and then goes to Ceiz or Jas
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> haha
<bkerensa> saves one step
<albrigha> i haven't put it all together the community coordinators yet
<bkerensa> albrigha: I wouldnt try... It seems dynamic
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> lol
<albrigha> you'd know way more than I that's for sure
<bkerensa> only because I idle in the comm channel
<bkerensa> blkperl: Anyways once I get these down there let me know when they run out and I will try and keep you guys stocked
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> slangasek: Thanks for helping me figure that out... I remove firestarter
<slangasek> bkerensa: no problem - I'm very happy to be putting upstart logging to use
<c_smith> now to find the hdd capabilities of the mainboard
<MarkDude> http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/02/15/anatomy-of-an-attack-comes-to-portland-or/
<MarkDude> Your bot should announce the link
<sbeattie> c_smith: generally, dmidecode is what I use to query hardware about what it thinks it has.
<sbeattie> That said, hardware may think it has something available when it actually doesn't have the necessary connector on the motherboard.
<bkerensa> hello randumbum
<randumbum> @bkerensa--> hiya
<meetingology> randumbum: Error: "bkerensa-->" is not a valid command.
<randumbum> bkerensa: Hello
<randumbum> bkerensa: just found your website.  I'll be adding it to my feeds to keep track of changes.  Nice to know more about the local linux community.
<bkerensa> randumbum: No doubt... We have events every few months :)
<bkerensa> We have one coming up in March
<bkerensa> albrigha: You are up pretty early ;)
<albrigha> haha yeah
<albrigha> working on the automation testing stuff. we have a meeting later and i wanted to connect with some folks across the pond, as they say
<albrigha> good times though
<albrigha> i couldn't sleep anyway shrug
<bkerensa> diff is burning 14% of my cpu
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> albrigha: Do you only hangout on Canonical's server channel :) I noticed your in here and devel but not -kernel :)
<albrigha> well not only, but i am on there
<albrigha> i haven't thought about kernel (well no one said anything) but i think it's a good idea
<albrigha> bkerensa, any other cool channels i should get in on? :)
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> well stay out of kernel unless you want to do work
<bkerensa> :P
<albrigha> lol
<bkerensa> I went in there to submit one patch and am ending up doing another
<bkerensa> :P
<albrigha> haha awesome
<albrigha> was that the waiting for network?
<albrigha> on boot? annoying..
<bkerensa> albrigha: Uhh no that was Firestarter... I'm not skilled enough to do that big of fixes or confident
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/593107
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 593107 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "Package description for linux-tools-* needs improvement" [Low,In progress]
<bkerensa> thats what I was working on
<albrigha> haha me either
<bkerensa> simple stuff
<bkerensa> :P
<tgm4883> firestarter?
<tgm4883> hasn't that been unmaintained for years now?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: It is in USC
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> bkerensa, well still cool
<tgm4883> yea
<bkerensa> tgm4883: It nuked my booting for a week
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> although it should probably be removed
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Or maintained? :)
<tgm4883> bkerensa, have you tried gufw?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Nope. I was just using Firestarter to monitor traffic not filter
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa, http://gufw.tuxfamily.org/
<albrigha> i haven't used firestarter in forever
<tgm4883> I haven't used gufw, but it looks to be similar
<albrigha> it looks goo
<albrigha> good even
<tgm4883> bkerensa, if you frequent the security forum on ubuntu forums, they tell you not to use firestarter
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I have to interview Revell in a week or so :P
<tgm4883> bkerensa, he's a descent guy, I didn't get that job though
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Huh... I have been less active on forums for a few months now
<tgm4883> I am happy that he told me within a few hours. I hate it when places either don't tell you that you are no longer in the running or wait weeks to do it
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Indeed
<albrigha> Revell?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: But you are starting a new job right?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> at Chemeketa
<albrigha> tgm4883, what will you be doing?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Ahh... Salem Campus?
<tgm4883> albrigha, system admin
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yea
<albrigha> cool!
<tgm4883> start on monday
<tgm4883> which means hopefully i'll be able to start going to ubuntu hours in salem again
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Have fun with their Windows boxes... I imagine quite a bit are Windows
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I'm sure a bunch of them are, but they have linux boxes as well
<bkerensa> I took some classes at PCC and they luckily did offer Ubuntu on all their desktops
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> probably just their backend server's for storage and virtualization though
<albrigha> wow really??
<bkerensa> They dual-boot Windows XP/7 and Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> well that's nice
<bkerensa> Their CS professor is a windows geek though and he sadly also teaches the very few FOSS classes they have
<bkerensa> :P
<tgm4883> heh, actually, here is the minimum qualifications they wanted
<tgm4883> Four years of experience in Linux and/or VMware syFour years of experience in Linux and/or VMware system administration that includes at least one year of experience supporting Linux servers employing scripting techniques stem administration that includes at least one year of experience supporting Linux servers employing scripting techniques
<tgm4883> no mention of windows in there
<bkerensa> btw... tgm4883 have you used perf top
<bkerensa> ?
<tgm4883> nope
<bkerensa> its nice... I like it
<tgm4883> does look nice, installing it now
<tgm4883> hmm, apparently there is also a kernel upgrade required
<bkerensa> tgm4883: LOL
<bkerensa> what does changelog say for that upgrade? :)
<bkerensa> ahh nevermind those have not been pushed yet
<albrigha> well that was annoying. bkerensa, have you ever encountered changing the  BIOS time (after install) makes ubuntu not boot?
<bkerensa> albrigha: No =o
<albrigha> hm maybe if you get a sec wanna try it to make sure i'm not crazy?
<albrigha> i changed the time and i tried everything and it refused to boot into x
<albrigha> i could do recovery, fsck,etc. but it wouldn't boot and i couldn't do alt-f2 etc
<albrigha> ctrl-alt-f2 etc anyway
<albrigha> if not i'll see if someone else can give it a try, i know you are busy
<albrigha> sa'll good
<albrigha> i had to go back into the bio and change it back
<albrigha> cause i was trying to figure out what changed..and that was the only thing i changed before hand in the bios anyway
<albrigha> i was going to enable the virtualization etc and realized the time was all wrong
<albrigha> change that and vm and no boot. then eventually went back to the bios and undid what i did one at a time.
<albrigha> and it booted when i changed the time back to the old time
<albrigha> bkerensa, i forgot to send this to you: http://harvest.ubuntu.com/ not sure if you've seen it before, but thought you might like it
<tgm4883> albrigha, sounds like it thinks all the timestamps are in the future?
<tgm4883> IIRC, I've seen that issue on RHEL machines
<albrigha> tgm4883, yeah i think the same thing..but it should still boot i think? shouldn't totally fail, i think
<tgm4883> albrigha, It's been awhile since I've seen that, but I thought it warns you of it. Is it possibly waiting for user input?
<albrigha> for me it stops at either a blinking curser or a totally black screen.
<albrigha> i looked in boot.log and bootstrap.log and syslog but i don't see any errors
<albrigha> not sure where else to look for boot error messages..
<tgm4883> dmesg?
<albrigha> nothing in there either. i wonder if i'll have to cause it again and then drop to a shell to see
<albrigha> i mean there is a lot of stuff in there..but i can't seem to find any time/date error
<sbeattie> albrigha: it's not fscking because the superblock's timestamp is in the future?
<albrigha> sbeattie, I thought  something like that as well, but i ran fsck from recovery and it completed successfully
<tgm4883> sbeattie, that is the message I remember from my time with RHEL
<cweber10> bkerensa: Hello how are things going today
<bkerensa> cweber10: Can we reschedule for Friday at your availability? I have something urgent that came up today
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-16
<shirgall> bkerensa: your spotify script looks an awful lot like how I run chrome with multiple instances for multiple identies and eliminate the cache between boots
<bkerensa> shirgall: Huh... Interesting I have never had to run multiple instances of chrome but I will keep that in mind if I do.... I tried moving from Chrome to FF so I could make use of the LP GreaseMonkey Script that bdmurray works on but I just cant handle FF's use of screen and slowness
<bkerensa> :P
<shirgall> bkerensa: There was a time when G+ was only available to certain google accounts. I have GAFYD for pun.org, and so does Canonical, so I have three separate google identities. I actually run separate google chrome instances for each identity so I don't constantly get asked which identity I want to use with each app.
<shirgall> bkerensa: Greasemonkey scripts in Chrome should "just work"
<shirgall> At any rate, I wrote a script and a .desktop file for chrome-jrp for one instance of me, chrome-canonical for another, etc. :)
<shirgall> All of them create independent caches in /tmp and clean them out
<shirgall> And it looks a lot like your spotify cleaner :)
<albrigha> shirgall, can you tell me more how you keep it all straight? having 2 google accounts is new for me as well, although I've been using firefox.  Is chrome eaiser at managing it?
<shirgall> albrigha: there is new stuff for managing it in chrome, but I've always done it by having separate instances of chrome
<shirgall> albrigha: /usr/bin/google-chrome --user-data-dir=${HOME}/.userdata/${INSTANCENAME}/
<albrigha> ah cool
<albrigha> i'll give that a try. i've been meaning to spend more time with chrome. for some reason i always forget. darn habits
<shirgall> shirgall: I give each instance a slightly different them so I can tell them apart... and I throw them into separate workspaces
<albrigha> ah good idea
<shirgall> albrigha: I can even log into google+ on them at the same time and hang out with myself
<albrigha> haha
<albrigha> awesome
<shirgall> albrigha: Although only one can control the camera since they share the google talk plugin :(
<shirgall> albrigha: but I have done it so one computer is sharing a screen and another is showing my camera so I can demo stuff
<albrigha> cool idea
<albrigha> hm i think i may need to get another monitor >_<
<albrigha> didn't mean to hijack you guys though :)
<shirgall> albrigha: I was just chatting
<albrigha> ah cool
<shirgall> albrigha: I saw bkerensa's spotify script on omgubuntu and had to comment
<albrigha> shirgall, you work for canonical? what do you do?
<albrigha> i haven't checked it out
<shirgall> albrigha: I'm a project manager in Professional Engineering Serices
<shirgall> Service
<shirgall> Services
<shirgall> (sigh)
<albrigha> oh awesome, the B2B side?
<shirgall> So, one of the things I do is help OEMs with thier releases of products with Ubuntu on them
<albrigha> ohh
<albrigha> awesome
<albrigha> I'm Aaron, I just started on the Ubuntu QA team (canonical). well about a month or so ago
<shirgall> albrigha: Cool!
<shirgall> albrigha: There is a cluster of Canonical folks here...
<albrigha> shirgall, yeah i'm excited to meet more folks in oregon. seems to be quite a number
<shirgall> albrigha: Funny thing is that we all kinda work on totally different things
<albrigha> that is funny
<albrigha> how long have you been with canonical?
<albrigha> are you in portland proper?
<shirgall> albrigha: Coming up on 2 years in April
<albrigha> shirgall, wow awesome!
<shirgall> albrigha: I'm across the river in Ridgefield, WA
<albrigha> nice
<albrigha> I'm down in Oregon City
<shirgall> albrigha: Not too far
<bkerensa> albrigha: He is in the Boondocks
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> seriously
<albrigha> and one car between the wife and i make it that i'm rather stuck here right now
<albrigha> i  mean the chickens are good fun don't get me  wrong
<albrigha> but i'm starting to feel a bit like a crazy chicken person
<bkerensa> albrigha: Sounds like you need more Ubuntu events :) and less Chicken Hours
<shirgall> I used to have chickens, but I also have sneaky coyotes
<bkerensa> I saw a raccoon in my new neighborhood
<bkerensa> he was pretty large and I grew up in the country so yeah it was a big big raccoon
<albrigha> shirgall, aw really. i have 30! haven't lost any -yet-. *crosses fingers*
<albrigha> at least not to predators
<albrigha> if you all want any eggs i'll hook you up!
<albrigha> we get 6-12 a day. at least right now
<albrigha> i eat a lot of eggs
<shirgall> Yeah, I used to have as many as 30, but over the year they dwindle slowly
<albrigha> speaking of..brb gonna try and put them in the coop. if i don't return, i've probably been eaten.
<albrigha> i really want to get one of those raptor crossing signs and put it outside off the drive way
<albrigha> aand I survived.  I think.
<albrigha> shirgall, do you have some acres over there?
<shirgall> 15
<albrigha> shirgall, wow awesome!
<albrigha> we have 1.5
<albrigha> it's all fenced too.  i did have a hawk try for one of the girls though. actually right at the start of my canonical interview. it made the interview extra difficult cause my brain was all over the place
<bkerensa> My mother has chickens up in the mountains between Hillsboro and Seaside... I think she has 20 or so Araucana and Rhode Island Red's
<bkerensa> funny thing is their coop sits along a river and I'm pretty sure they have quite a raccoon population out there
<albrigha> I have 16 Delaware, 2 RR, 4 Amaracunas, 3 Jersey Giants 1 maran. 2 wyndottes..well 2 ducks and 4 chuckars
<albrigha> little variety
<albrigha> trying to convince the wife to let me eat the chuckars..not sure if it's gonna happen though
<albrigha> "they are so cute! make a cute noise!" argg
<bkerensa> albrigha: What do you use Ducks for?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> uhh nvm
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> lol
<albrigha> ducks eggs are good. i hadn't had them before we got the ducks
<bkerensa> When I was in High School we raised Rabbits... Professional Breeding mostly and idk we ate a couple on occasion and I didnt like it so much
<bkerensa> plus the process of ending a rabbits life and processing it is not exactly my cup of tea
<bkerensa> albrigha: Duck Eggs? :P No thanks... Maybe some Roasted Duck
<albrigha> yeah..honestly i'm not sure i could kill the chukars.  i looked up how people kill chickens..and I..think I could do it if i had too. but i've never specially killed something to eat. but i'm afraid i'd feel guilty about it.
<bkerensa> albrigha: I'm not sure how chickens work but rabbits you have to knock them in the head and then bleed, gut, skin etc... its very gross and messy and not worth the meat.... imho the meat taste horrible but then again it could have been becaue I like rabbits
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> We did it like twice and then I was like uhh no more of this
<albrigha> i bought a rabbit once from..QFC i wanna say? it seemed like a lot of work for the little meat. and it reminded me a lot of human..well all the muscles, etc. It was an interesting experience, but I haven't bought another
<albrigha> i've gotten rather attached to the chickens so i couldn't hurt any of them. i'm kinda a big softie
<albrigha> the duck eggs are good though. i was really hesitant at first as well. but i've gotten used to the idea
<albrigha> i usually like to mix them into bread i'm making, etc. as they are a bit larger than the chickens eggs and it's not so much like i'm eating a duck egg per se as eating bread.
<bkerensa> albrigha: Yeah it is very rough with muscle and lots of bones in the way
<albrigha> i'm off to do some reading. ttyl guys!
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> Early morning meetings = fun
<bkerensa> albrigha: Good Morning
<albrigha> bkerensa, morning!
<bkerensa> hmms
<bkerensa> albrigha: Interesting meeting
<bkerensa> jcastro: For the social media efforts it might be nice if ubuntu-marketing list could be utilized to share event related posts around the web that could then be re-shared
<bkerensa> ugh
<bkerensa> really
<bkerensa> wrong channel :P
<albrigha> trying to catch up on #-meeting, darn meetings all over the place!
<bkerensa> albrigha: The CC meeting? :P
<albrigha> yeah
<bkerensa> albrigha: You have to go?
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> nah
<albrigha> i'm just hanging out in meetings and try and pay a little attention. just to learn more about what groups there are, names i should know or come up frequently, that sort of thing.
<albrigha> eh #-meeting anyway
<albrigha> but i don't as any sort of priority
<bkerensa> #ubuntu-community-team
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> ^ thats the place to idle :)
<albrigha> cool! thanks!
<bkerensa> oh geez I better go... Comcast will be here soon and I need to ask the guy to drop some fresh coax and do wall fishing
<albrigha> anyone know if there is a way to link a phone number to google voice with html? for example, something like mailto: that instead dials throuh google voice if clicked
<MarkDude> bkerensa,
<MarkDude> ping
<albrigha> MarkDude, request timed out >_<
<albrigha> i've been waiting all day to say that
<sbeattie> albrigha: google voice> hrm. I recall they used to have widgets you could embed that would advertise "click me to call me on google voice"; never looked at how it did it or whether it used javascript or flash
<albrigha> ah cool perfect. i'll have a look at their code
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> maybe .... lead timed out?
<albrigha> haha yeah
<c_smith> well, got my laptop in the repair shop to fix the hinge. found out how much RAM this desktop has, and it aint much at all, only 512MB.
<albrigha> wow that's not much at all
<c_smith> no it isn't, barely runs Xubuntu, and even then, if I have much more than Firefox open, I end up eating into the Swap space. so I can pretty much at maximum run Xchat, Firefox, and Gmusicbrowser aside from the core programs, after I know how much the repair on my Laptop will cost, I will then look into getting a 1TB SATA hd, and 1GB RAM to add to this PC.
 * c_smith is going to get some info about the RAM in his desktop he can only get through opening it up, as dmidecode fails here.
 * c_smith is back
<albrigha> bkerensa, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-beer-with-wil-wheaton
<c_smith> albrigha, lol
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-17
<Budget> Possibly stupid question, but I've heard that there is a meeting at Commons Coffee Salem.  I've come across some conflicting information, is it weekly or monthly?
<albrigha> Budget, c_smith can help with that
<albrigha> Budget, and that's not a stupid question!
<Budget> I was being paranoid that I had missed something on a website somewhere that specified it.
<albrigha> I haven't looked directly..I'm up in pdx. lemme see if I can find out some info for ya
<albrigha> c_smith, bkerensa was the salem coffee hour going to be added to the loco page? for some reason i thought it was..
<albrigha> Budget, well, i'm sure the will see our conversation later. we could try making fun of them and see if that gets their attention tho
<Budget> Unfortunately, I don't really know anyone here well enough to make fun of them, but it's a good idea.
<albrigha> bkerensa, you don't get enough sleep!
<albrigha> not sure if that will help.
<albrigha> you are in salem Budget ?
<albrigha> i don't think i've seen you before, but i'm guessing you've been around before
<Budget> Nope, I'm new.
<albrigha> cool!
<albrigha> afk sec brb
<iBkerensa> albrigha: i know
<albrigha> iBkerensa, hey Budget was wondering if the meetings in salem are once a week/monthly etc..and i have no idea..i thought it was on the loco page but it's not
<albrigha> eh well someday we might find out
<albrigha> Budget, how long have you been using ubuntu/interested?
<Budget> I've been fiddling with it for about 6 months, but I only really started to use it about a month ago when I set up a dual boot on my laptop.
<albrigha> nice
<albrigha> good start
<albrigha> eventually you'll ditch windows :) well, i predict. but i could be wrong
<albrigha> how are you liking it?
<albrigha> questions?
<Budget> I'm liking it.  I installed it on my very slow laptop and it is running much faster.
<albrigha> cool cool
<albrigha> do you work with computers? something else?
<Budget> I'm studying programing and almost have my Bachelor's degree, which makes me sound better than I am.
<albrigha> what are you learning to program? I'm working on python myself.
<Budget> Mostly Java, C#, and SQL, but I'm teaching myself to program Python and programming on Android.
<albrigha> awesome!
<albrigha> if you'd be interested..i have a friend that teaches at pcc that's been helping me. he does other languages as well. I'm going to try and convince him to do a talk or something.
<albrigha> but anyone interested in python that's looking for a group sort of effort sounds like fun!
<Budget> A talk in IRC or in person?
<albrigha> he has this rather consistent affection for microsoft though.
<albrigha> both perhaps
<albrigha> art night!?!?
<albrigha> i really need to spend some time getting to know Mark.
<Budget> Well, it has been fun talking but I have to go.
 * albrigha yawn stretch 
<c_smith> albrigha, I just noticed I was mentioned, I was playing Cavestory+
<c_smith> so, what could I help Budget with?
<c_smith> albrigha you here?
<c_smith> albrigha, you here?
<albrigha> c_smith, hey it's cool :) budget was wanting to come to the salem ubuntu hour and couldn't find out when / how often it was
<albrigha> to be fair..i look as well and had a hard time figuring that out too
<bkerensa> Well Feature Freeze seems to have been not pretty precise
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> a good portion of my applications are now bugging on 12.04 if not fully defunct
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> albrigha: QA time eh? :P
<bkerensa> blkperl: Remind me which build again at PSU?
<blkperl> bkerensa: FAB/EB
<blkperl> bkerensa: did you want to stop by at 4 and see?
<bkerensa> blkperl: Well if I come today it will be a early trip because I have to be back here by afternoon I have a Mentorship meeting with cweber10  and then later a video conference
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> bkerensa, yeah work work. darn slave drivers
<bkerensa> blkperl: PSU actually has a event going today that I really wanted to go to but I highly doubt I could make it happen without cancelling on cweber10 and I dont wanna do that
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Herb Sorensen is gonna be a PSU today
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> :(
<blkperl> yep
<albrigha> who is that? should i know the name?
<blkperl> http://calagator.org/events/1250461971
<blkperl> hmm wrong day
<blkperl> or not...
<blkperl> 2/17 3pm
<bkerensa> Yesterday when Comcast came my neighbor asked afterwards.... "I figured since your into tech and all you would just download movies and such"
<bkerensa> "I have been doing everyday for years"
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I informed him I use Netflix and Spotify :D
<bkerensa> albrigha: He just has done a lot in tech biz
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> blkperl: We need Guy Kawasaki to come to Portland
<albrigha> ahh cool
<cweber10> bkerensa: If you have stuff to do that is ok this week has been bad, and it is the last week we officaly have mentors. This week has been crazy busy.
<bkerensa> cweber10: Busy? Well I do hope you will stay on with us even after the term?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> we got global jam coming up in a few weeks
<bkerensa> :D
<cweber10> ohh yea I am not going anywhere for a while, and still plan on saying hi just next week you are going to be talked to by an other set of students
<cweber10> We are looking at trying to get at least a small group to call pool for the global jam
<bkerensa> cweber10: Yeah :) It was very unfortunate that I had to move so abruptly but we couldnt pass up on this new place :)
<bkerensa> we literally made a decision to move two days after finding the place :)
<bkerensa> cweber10: Well it looks like we should have slangasek and bdmurray at global jam which will be excellent because they both are devs at Canonical and have different roles
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: Where might I seek a sponsor btw? :)
<slangasek> a sponsor?
<cweber10> bkerensa: Life happens i am not that woried about it. Getting involved is not easy to get started, then I have all the other school stuff I need to do
<slangasek> I thought you're the one with the sponsorship contacts :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: I responded to a RFA and the current maintainer asked if I have a DD sponsor
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> oh, package sponsorship
<bkerensa> Not that kind :P
<bkerensa> indeed
<slangasek> http://mentors.debian.net/
<bkerensa> slangasek: But that is for per upload basis not ongoing by one sponsor?
<bkerensa> Here is what he asked: "Thanks for the interest. Are you a DD or do you have a willing
<bkerensa> sponsor for this package?
<bkerensa> "
<slangasek> bkerensa: yes, it's for per-upload basis; that's really the best way to go about it
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> slangasek: Does Debian offer per-package-upload privileges like Ubuntu?
<slangasek> unless it's a package that some DD has a particular interest in helping maintain
<slangasek> yes
<bkerensa> slangasek: I doubt anyone has interest in it... Movable Type
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> I wouldn't know :)
<albrigha> bkerensa, did you see the conversation about the salem hour?
<albrigha> and harvest?
<bkerensa> albrigha: Yes... c_smith runs it every Friday night... Not sure if he is doing one tonight
<albrigha> oh every friday
<albrigha> it seemed like it was hard to find that info...should that be on the loco even cal?
<bkerensa> loco.u.c
<bkerensa> c_smith: If you are doing a Ubuntu Hour tonight can you please add it and maybe add the event each monday if you plan to hold one? Thanks!
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | IRC Meeting 2nd Sunday of Every Month @ 7pm | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | **Global Jam(Help Needed)**  - http://j.mp/zBkdnu
<bkerensa> TIL that cleaning Dryer vents is dirty and re-attaching the metal hose and clamp is not fun
<bkerensa> :D
<cweber10> No it is not, I hate dealing with stuff like that
<bkerensa> cweber10: Yeah and I found out I'm using about 92 kWh per day ($9.2 per day) of electric
<cweber10> Yea, always good to see what you can try to improve things.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-18
<bkerensa> slangasek: Might you help me troubleshoot something? Since the freeze yesterday and a update I have found my system to be epic unstable
<bkerensa> I cannot even do upgrades now
<bkerensa> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main tk8.5 amd64 8.5.11-1
<bkerensa>   Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<bkerensa> DNS is resolving for most things but for some things it is not
<slangasek> ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<bkerensa> ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<blkperl> doesn't ping from psu
<bkerensa> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Feb 14 17:54 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<slangasek> and is /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf present?
<blkperl> oh wait nvm
<bkerensa> blkperl: Yeah but its not just archive servers... My DNS has been timing out since yesterday
<bkerensa> and I have tried a variety of DNS servers so I dont think it happens to be the dns servers im using
<slangasek> and if it's missing, what does 'status resolvconf' show?
<blkperl> maybe precise is buggy
<slangasek> all software is buggy
<blkperl> lol
<bkerensa> slangasek: resolvconf start/running
 * blkperl goes back to fighting with a passenger init script
<slangasek> bkerensa: ok; cat /etc/resolv.conf?
<bkerensa> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<slangasek> bkerensa: Ubuntu desktop install?
<slangasek> do you have the bind9 package installed?
<bkerensa> slangasek: no
<slangasek> using network-manager for networking?
<bkerensa> slangasek: yes desktop install
<bkerensa> slangasek: Yep... A stock desktop 12.04
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> is there a dnsmasq process running?
<bkerensa> ahhh
<bkerensa> slangasek: Not locally
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> at the router level
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> hmm?
<bkerensa> my router uses dnsmasq
<slangasek> there's *supposed* to be a dnsmasq running
<bkerensa> oh
<slangasek> NM launches it
<bkerensa> ok
<slangasek> you've checked the process list and it's not there?
<bkerensa> slangasek: Yes dnsmasq is running
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> hmm, trying to remember when else I've seen that error before
<bkerensa> slangasek: Whatever the root cause is... Its only intermittent like if I go to a site sometimes it loads and sometimes I get a resolve error (regardless of browser)
<slangasek> hmm
<bkerensa> also when I try to do any name based commands via terminal like updates it fails and if I repeatedly try
<bkerensa> it will eventually go through
<bkerensa> same with browser.... (lots of refreshing for win)
<slangasek> and NM shows your network connection as stable the throughout?
<bkerensa> slangasek: Correct.
<slangasek> does /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf list the nameservers you expect?
<bkerensa> slangasek: Yes
<slangasek> well, you could try editing /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf to comment out the 'dns=dnsmasq' line
<bkerensa> slangasek: ok
<slangasek> then restart NM (sudo service network-manager restart)
<slangasek> and check that /etc/resolv.conf is not pointing at 127.0.0.1 anymore
<slangasek> that will rule out it being a dnsmasq problem.  I suspect you have a problem somewhere else that's not actually related to any Ubuntu updates though
<slangasek> (and if removing dnsmasq doesn't fix it, I'm pretty certain it's not an Ubuntu bug)
<slangasek> bkerensa: any news?
<bkerensa> slangasek: No improvement
<bkerensa> :( I will continue trying things
<bkerensa> I'm going to swap out my router in the rare case it is causing issues
<slangasek> yes, the problem is most likely not local to the machine
<blkperl> grr i get this annoying my mouse in being held down until i switch windows
<blkperl> and im not sure if i have a sticky touchpad or a its unity playing games with me
<nibalizer> blkperl: almost certainly your fault :P
<blkperl> nibalizer: you are a troll sir
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-19
<z1l0g> hola
<z1l0g> Anyone here still using Lucid?
<tgm4883> I do in some places
<tgm4883> on my mythtv backend and my server
<z1l0g> ah okay.  I just ran system update and apparently it uninstalled openoffice.
<z1l0g> and it doesn't seem to want me to re-install it :/
<tgm4883> z1l0g, did it install libreoffice?
<z1l0g> you're probably not having this issue on your servers ;)
<tgm4883> z1l0g, I don't have that on my servers
<z1l0g> no, didn't install LibreOffice.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> sec
<z1l0g> it's odd since ubuntu states that it was going to provide critical updates to OOo until april 2013
<tgm4883> do you have any PPA's installed?
<z1l0g> yes, there are PPAs for Libreoffice and Firefox
<tgm4883> well, why are you trying to install openoffice if you have the libreoffice PPA?
<z1l0g> er, well there's a "Firefox Stable Channel Packages" entry in the Software Center panel
<tgm4883> ok, so what happens if you try to install openoffice?
<z1l0g> I think I may have added that in preparation but never tried to install LibreOffice
<tgm4883> honestly, I'd just install libreoffice rather than figure out why openoffice won't install
<z1l0g> I get a "Package dependencies cannot be resolved" error
<z1l0g> yeah, for me it doesn't matter. I support others who are actively using OOo though and I'm getting questions as to why it's suddenly missing
<tgm4883> z1l0g, don't do a partial upgrade
<tgm4883> then it won't be missing
<tgm4883> but if you want to troubleshoot it, try installing it from the command line and see what it can't resolve
<z1l0g> oh, maybe that's what happened.  I saw something about "Partial upgrade" pop up
<tgm4883> yea, don't do partial upgrades unless you're absolutely sure you know what you're doing
<z1l0g> tried using apt-get install and it will mention various depencancies that are needed and _won't_ be installed...
<tgm4883> z1l0g, pastebin the output
<z1l0g> heh, well it sure wasn't presented as a "this can ferk up your system" option :/
<z1l0g> no doubt there's gonna be a bunch more posts come Monday
<z1l0g> jus a sec
<tgm4883> z1l0g, honestly, it was probably caused by your PPA's
<z1l0g>  http://pastebin.com/xQY9fnh2
<z1l0g> so, do I uninstall the LibreOffice PPA?
<tgm4883> z1l0g, hmm, looks like it should be fine
<tgm4883> have you done an 'apt-get update'?
<z1l0g> yes
<z1l0g> I'm fine with removing the LibreOffice PPA, just not sure how
<tgm4883> apt-add-repository -r <ppaname>
<z1l0g> okay, thanks.  I'll try that to see if it fixes things
<z1l0g> okay, removed it from the synaptic package manager and clicked Reload.  apt-get install openoffice.org still fails; even trying to install the base pkg fails
<z1l0g> oh, ran apt-get update too
<z1l0g> guess there's no "revert to previous state' in ubuntu eh?
<z1l0g> is there a way to rebuild the "installed pkgs" DB?  It seems to think it's installed still but all the OOo binaries are missing
 * z1l0g guesses he has asked too many questions ;)
<z1l0g> maybe I drag this thing sown to tomorrow's PLUG clinic
<z1l0g> thanks
<bkerensa> Hello All
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> slangasek: What are your thoughts on having a bootable debian usb stick with storage for purposes of debian package building?
<goddard> hiya
<c_smith_> hello
<c_smith__> c_smith_tmp
<c_smith__> oops\
<c_smith__> bkerensa: are you available?
<c_smith__> okay, here's to hoping that my connetion stays stable for a while.
<c_smith__> bkerensa: may I get you to look at a post I'm working on on my blog?
<c_smith__> I've got what I want to get out done.
<c_smith_> hmmmm, seems bkerensa isn't here.
<c_smith> anyone here?
<c_smith> finally figured out how to get chatzilla to work with the znc server.
<c_smith> seems kinda dead here.
 * c_smith better go.
<goddard> when is the next meeting?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-02-11
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Would you like me to give a overview first and then invite you to the hangout to conserve your time? ;)
<bdmurray> bkerensa: nah, I'd like to know what you've covered
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> bdmurray: invite sent
<bkerensa> cweber10: we almost ready to go there?
<dustu> let's do this!
<cweber10> Ready and waiting, and it should be tested and working this time :P
<bdmurray> its wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<bdmurray> firefox-launchpad-plugin
<bdmurray> firefox-lp-improvements from a PPA
<cweber10> Cool
<dustu> thanks Ben
<bkerensa> bdmurray: thanks
<dustu> thanks Brian too!
<bkerensa> hi folks
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-02-12
<blkperl> hmm the newest raring updates don't boot in my kvm
<bkerensa> blkperl: file a bug :D
<bkerensa> blkperl: btw if you want you can check my puppet update branch and merge propose it if you want
<bkerensa> I am going to be neck deep in PHP for the coming weeks
<blkperl> bkerensa: no thanks, finish what you started! :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: We shall see
<bkerensa> slangasek: I would love to help with the debconf bid but unfortunately nobody has approved my wiki acct req yet
<bkerensa> =/
<slangasek> bkerensa: heh.  approving accounts, what nonsense.
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-02-13
<bkerensa> It is too quiet in here
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-02-10
<zack__> portland!!!!!!!!!!!!1
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-02-13
<blkperl> slangasek++ zomg laughing so hard at this, Ten years of experience with this package shows me that there is no reason
<blkperl> to expect the new versions upstream recommends to be any less buggy than the
<blkperl> old ones you constantly slag Debian in our own BTS for shipping
<blkperl> slangasek++
<blkperl> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=725091
<lubotu1> Debian bug 725091 in slapd "slapd with memory leak in active sync" [Serious,Open]
<slangasek> blkperl: sigh
<blkperl> slangasek: :D
<blkperl> poor slangasek
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-09
<bdmurray> wxl: you'd seemed interested in how bug heat is calculated - https://dev.launchpad.net/Bugs/BugHeat
<wxl> yes thank you bdmurray !
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-10
<wxl> c_smith: you didn't take photos at the jam did you?
<sgclark> woops, we prolly should have. I had fun btw :)
<wxl> yeah well there's a lot of stuff i should have done
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> i'm glad you had fun, especially given i was talking about stuff you already knew :)
<sgclark> we need to do more, practice makes perfect! and hey I did learn some new stuff :)
<wxl> oh that's cool!
<wxl> what did you learn?
<wxl> if brian learned something, then i'd *REALLY* be excited, but yeah, no.
<sgclark> I have not dealt with SRU's yet
<wxl> oh cool!
<wxl> yeah you can thank brian on that one
<wxl> i didn't know either
<wxl> so much new stuff to deal with over here
<wxl> between srus and my new nexus 4 XD
<sgclark> nice!
<wxl> i have canonical to thank for that one
<sgclark> wow
<wxl> testing is a totally different process tho
<wxl> i hope to do some development eventually too
<sgclark> how does one get involved in that?
<wxl> learning qt will be good for my two favorite flavors :)
<wxl> is your question "how do i test touch" or is your question "how do i get a device from canonical?"
<sgclark> both lol
<wxl> hahahhaha
<wxl> 1. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<wxl> unlike normal images, testing is mostly exploratory
<wxl> with bugs potentially leading to autopilot test development
<wxl> which i'm really excited about
<wxl> 2. https://forms.canonical.com/cda/
<wxl> i also used that for the food for our jam
<wxl> and for lubuntu-qa images which are coming soon
<sgclark> ahh cool, same process I use for akademy
<wxl> ooops
<wxl> s/images/t-shirts/
<wxl> yep
<wxl> http://www.customink.com/designs/lennicorn/asb0-0014-xvcc/hotlink?pc=HL-76684&cm_mmc=hotlink-_-4-_-Body_txt-_-link1
<wxl> the little bit on the bottom of the front is going on the sleeve
<wxl> plus they're going to use ubuntu font
<wxl> the quote is from a local rapper and one i found particular fitting and cute
<sgclark> omg I want one lol
<wxl> hahahha
<wxl> come do some work for us and you'll earn one XD
<sgclark> oooh
<wxl> i'm doing it to honor and encourage work among the team
<wxl> whoa i oversteeped my mandarin pu-erh phew!
<sgclark> what areas do you need help in?
<wxl> well testing is always important but i need more help in bug triage
<wxl> i need another bug control member, really
<wxl> i've created two triagers but i haven't yet been able to convince them to go all the way
<wxl> although, sgclark, we could always use development help, too, but that might be more than you want to sign up for XD
<sgclark> mm, I think I may be suitable to help there :) just need to sort out time lol. tho I do have time in our evenings as most of kubuntu is asleep lol
<wxl> hahahah
<sgclark> irc channel is ?
<wxl> #lubuntu-offtopic is where everything non-support happens
<wxl> also a lot of lubuntu folks hang out and talk at #phillw
<wxl> phillw was a community member that did a lot of work for lubuntu
<wxl> that's also "offtopic" for #linuxpadawan, if you had seen that mentioned on planet
<sgclark> ok, I will start by putting lubuntu on a computer
<wxl> yay
<wxl> just not 14.04.2!!!
<wxl> :)
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> wow snappy, brought this old pc back to life.
 * sgclark goes off to resurrect more old pcs
<wxl> sgclark: yeah lubuntu is great for that
<wxl> slangasek: i see you are contact for the oregon debian group. want to come talk at our lug in eugene about packaging in ubuntu/debian?
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-11
<Ehsan_> Hi all
<Ehsan_> I have a question
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-13
<wxl> slangasek: did you see the recent email concerning you? :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-14
<c_smith> wxl: didn't you say Lubuntu had a wiki page for using it with Awesome as the WM?
<wxl> c_smith: no, but i could probably do a blog entry on the subject
<c_smith> wxl: might not hurt since my Google results are old blog articles that no longer exist.
<wxl> c_smith: do me a favor an email me a reminder? :)
<c_smith> sure thing. do you want that email immediately, or later on?
<wxl> c_smith: whenever you get to it
<c_smith> alright.
<wxl> c_smith: btw did you see my question about pictures?
<c_smith> unless it's in the chat logs, probably not yet.
<wxl> c_smith: 'twas :)
<c_smith> lol still reading through those. XD
<wxl> i'm taking a linear algebra class on brown at coursera
<wxl> so kind of distracted
<c_smith> well, this is the earliest message I have: " sgclark  [20:48:50] how does one get involved in that?"
<c_smith> at least in the buffer.
<wxl> c_smith: well, it might have gone over the top. did you get any pictures of the global jam?
<c_smith> wxl: on my iphone, yup
<c_smith> I can upload them imgur or my Google Drive (Ample space in my Google Drive. ~1TB currently)
<wxl> c_smith: ooh please share
<c_smith> wxl, uploading them to my google drive atm. I can give you a link when they're done, if you want.
<wxl> c_smith: sure include that in the email
<c_smith> had to remove some other pictures I forgot were on my phone (2 pictures of my desktop that I'm working on.)
<c_smith> but sure. I'll send them as soon as they're done.
<wxl> cool thanks!
<c_smith> wxl: should be arriving momentarily
<wxl> c_smith: thanks again!!!
<c_smith> No prob!
<sgclark> hi
<wxl> oh hai sgclark
<wxl> any luck with SRUs?
<sgclark> stuck on some code for kde :(
<wxl> bummer
<wxl> i got my first verified
<wxl> and i've been doing testing and stuff with ubuntu touch
<sgclark> nice!
<wxl> yeah i need to go get a sim card tho
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-02-17
<nrutas> anyone awake?
<tgm4883> slangasek: is there any way (politically, not technically) to have a ppa enabled (by default, via prompting the user, etc) in a flavor ISO
#ubuntu-us-or 2017-02-17
<big_t> hello people
